# Best way to play Pizzicato?



## MusicSoundsNice

I've never really been taught how to play pizzicato properly, so does anyone know what the best way actually is

Do you pluck with your index finger, or the middle finger? Do you use the full flesh of the finger, or only the fingertip? Do you pluck with flat fingers, or fingers side on? How far up the fingerboard should you pluck? Which direction should you pluck in? etc etc.

Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## TRendfrey

I use my index finger usually. Place your thumb at the very end of the fingerboard, and your index finger above. Your thumb should be underneath the wood. Pluck with the tip of your finger (the flesh) and ONLY PLUCK DOWN. Also, keep your fingers bent so you can control them all easier and more relaxedly. It's rather simple once you get it.

It's kinda hard to write about proper pizzicato, but I hope I helped.

I can answer any questions you have as well.


----------



## KJohnson

It should be intuitive. I don't see how you don't manage to do it on your own. If you've ever seen a violinist play pizzicato, you wouldn't have a doubts as to how it's done.

Pretty straightforward. Use the tip of your finger (like classical guitar) to pluck the string. Be careful though not to do it too hard. It's the easiest way to break a string. Watch some tutorial videos online.


----------

